# What is this mangy mut? Identify please...



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 26, 2009)

This pup had been running around my neighborhood and the surrounding properties for a few weeks.  He (or she) has dissappeared now, probably dead.  I was gonna shoot it but never saw it when I had a gun.  Everyone said it was a coyote pup, but I got pics of it one day and it looks like a mangy red fox to me.  It would come out during all parts of the day so I wondered if it could have rabies(?)  Oh well, just wondered what you guys thought it was.  This is in Forsyth Co, in Cumming.


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey neighbor.. at least I think you have to be a neighbor...
I saw that critter 2 months ago in my yard.. Coyote is my guess...


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2009)

It is a fox and it will not survive winter.  It will die a slow and miserable death.  I would shoot it and put it out of its misery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> It is a fox and it will not survive winter.  It will die a slow and miserable death.  I would shoot it and put it out of its misery.



The head and ears do resemble a fox, but the legs look too long??


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 26, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> It is a fox and it will not survive winter.  It will die a slow and miserable death.  I would shoot it and put it out of its misery.



I would have dispatched it. Hard to do in a sub division. With tree hugger neighbors.I called animal control as you see nothing happened...


----------



## Hoss (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm thinking fox.

Hoss


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 26, 2009)

Glad to find a neighbor on the forum! Especially one who takes better pics than me.  I wouldn't have hesitated to shoot it.  I would have been more than happy to upset the subdivision treehuggers.  Pretty sure its a diseased fox.  I see other foxes but they are healthy.  Seen some yotes in the past but not recently here.  We've had black bears in here, there's a piebald deer running around, and I even saw an armadillo in my yard this summer.  If we could get rid of all the neighbors, it would be good huntin! Love those big barred owls too.


----------



## Cadcom (Oct 26, 2009)

African Jackyl...... No doubt.


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 26, 2009)

yote, is it on bettis tribble gap?


----------



## ltibbit1 (Oct 26, 2009)

pellet gun is a suggestion....it is a fox or a yote


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 26, 2009)

castleberry rd, about a mile north of bethelview


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks..i've seen one for the last two months on bettis tribble gap..Mangy critters make good targets though


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The head and ears do resemble a fox, but the legs look too long??



They look a lot longer because there is no hair.  Red fox are susceptible to sarcoptic mange, very common.


----------



## SouthernMP (Oct 26, 2009)

sarcoptic mange killing a young red fox...pellet rifle is the only cure in y'alls situation


----------



## donald-f (Oct 26, 2009)

Red fox with mange. Do it and the other animals that it will infect a favor and put it down by whatever means possible. You will need to dispose of it to keep other animals coming in contact with it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> They look a lot longer because there is no hair.  Red fox are susceptible to sarcoptic mange, very common.



Gotcha!!


----------



## dakotajoe (Oct 27, 2009)

Yote..


----------



## Phat Mitch (Oct 27, 2009)

that is a chupacabre, stear clear of that joker, your land is cursed for all eternity. muuaahhhhhhhahahahahahaahah!


----------



## Broken Tine (Oct 27, 2009)

Phat Mitch said:


> that is a chupacabre, stear clear of that joker, your land is cursed for all eternity. muuaahhhhhhhahahahahahaahah!



I'd have to agree.  I've seen it on NatGeo.  They must be migrating from Central America.


----------



## ericflowers (Oct 27, 2009)

looks like the resident dog at cedar lakes golf course


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 27, 2009)

Coyote.  Far too leggy to be a fox.


----------



## OEFOIFvet88 (Oct 27, 2009)

watched an episode on these things on history or nat geo, they look like foxes mixed with coyotes, but they are neither, they are their own species. bee numerous sightings in AL, MS, TX, and GA. Weird looking little creature. Also could be a wild dog with severe mange.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 27, 2009)

OEFOIFvet88 said:


> watched an episode on these things on history or nat geo, they look like foxes mixed with coyotes, but they are neither, they are their own species. bee numerous sightings in AL, MS, TX, and GA. Weird looking little creature. Also could be a wild dog with severe mange.


Do you have a link with info on that?


----------



## OEFOIFvet88 (Oct 27, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Do you have a link with info on that?



yeah monster quest


----------



## 98RIDE (Oct 28, 2009)

It's a Dingo, and it will eat your baby


----------



## Jriley (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello neighbors! It's been in my yard too. I saw it Saturday and the coat is thickening. I saw it this summer and figured it was mange or rabies and was going to die. But, it seems to be doing much better.


----------



## ch035 (Oct 28, 2009)

broken tine said:


> i'd have to agree.  I've seen it on natgeo.  They must be migrating from central america.




they are right!! I seen it on national geographic also...


----------



## tillman86 (Oct 28, 2009)

I live Birmingham Al. and we have had a similar looking critter running around that I have seen several times but I have determined ours is a red fox.  The one I have been seeing has matted fur and runs a little funny.  He is certainly a strange critter making appearences in mid-day and doesn't really take off when I drive up on him.


----------



## White Stag (Oct 28, 2009)

98RIDE said:


> It's a Dingo, and it will eat your baby



LOL!!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 28, 2009)

a mangy yote on the braggin board ......anything is possible here on woodyz !


----------



## Jriley (Oct 28, 2009)

This summer he was hiding in the bushes right next to where I park my truck. I got in, shut the door and he shot out of the bush. He's just kind of hairless now. Back in July he really looked rough!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Jriley said:


> This summer he was hiding in the bushes right next to where I park my truck. I got in, shut the door and he shot out of the bush. He's just kind of hairless now. Back in July he really looked rough!



It won't make it through winter.  That fox will start hanging around people looking for easy food.


----------



## Crazyhorse (Nov 5, 2009)

It's a yote with the mange! A good pellet rifle will solve his problem.


----------



## siberian1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Pellet guns are for aluminum cans!   If his hair is growing back then he might pull through.  If you guys get more pics post them up. Id like to see how he is doing!


----------



## Dawk051002 (Nov 14, 2009)

Put him out of his misery.  My guess is a fox with the mange.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 14, 2009)

I work just through the woods from where this critter has been seen..Better hope it dont bring its mangy tail over there lol........


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 14, 2009)

Havent seen it for couple months now.. May be yote poo now...


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 15, 2009)

fox is my guess i would shoot it to


----------



## TwistedCedar (Nov 15, 2009)

its not a yote. its a red fox

im positive.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 15, 2009)

TwistedCedar said:


> its not a yote. its a red fox
> 
> im positive.



I still agree.  I am positive TOO


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 21, 2009)

*problem solved.....update*

Finally got my chance Saturday.  Dropped in my front yard with a .22 hollow point.  Got a good closeup look and think its a red fox with mange.  His right eye was completely missing!  He had put on some fur since the summer but don't think he was going to make it much longer.  I buried him pretty deep so nothing could get sick.  I did him a favor, he was in bad shape.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 21, 2009)

One  UGLY critter......... you are better than me...I would not have even got close enough to take my pic with that thing.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 21, 2009)

That is what I figured.  Red Fox.  If I get one like that, double bag it then bury it.  Good job.


----------



## fairplayboy (Dec 24, 2009)

You did the right thing. I routinely shoot tree rats in my yard and I live in the Snellville area. A 22 shot here and there does not disturb my neighborhood or neighbors. Cotton pickin rats have been in my roof/ceiling in the past, and two years ago ate some of my siding. Trapped a few but got tired of driving the darn things 10 miles away.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea he is better off, he had to be miserable!


----------



## gumswamp-strutter (Dec 25, 2009)

you should of mounted that beauty it would have looked good in your living room


----------



## merican (Dec 26, 2009)

tillman86 said:


> I live Birmingham Al. and we have had a similar looking critter running around that I have seen several times but I have determined ours is a red fox.  The one I have been seeing has matted fur and runs a little funny.  He is certainly a strange critter making appearences in mid-day and doesn't really take off when I drive up on him.



That description fits a neighbor I use to have.


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Dec 26, 2009)

Would have been a shooter next year


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Dec 26, 2009)

them chupacabra's are no joke that's what i thought it was at first lol


----------



## Holton (Dec 27, 2009)

Good going!


----------



## Black_Ops (Jan 30, 2010)

looks like snake food to me


----------

